

Countries Statistics API - 1mrankhan

Hi, I am looking for countries statistics like population, poverty level some kind a api for grab the datas. Is there any ? Thanks
======
gspyrou
You could take a look at the United Nations Demographic Statistics on Azure
Marketplace.
[http://datamarket.azure.com/dataset/unitednations/demographi...](http://datamarket.azure.com/dataset/unitednations/demographic)

[http://datamarket.azure.com/browse/data?category=demographic...](http://datamarket.azure.com/browse/data?category=demographics&publisher=68c1c378-2326-458d-ac46-53fbf7e4f374&sort=publisher)

------
dpearson
You could try scraping the CIA World Factbook, which should have all of that
information. There's no formal API, but someone has written a scraper[0] that
you could rerun to get newer data (or, for that matter, you could write your
own scraper).

[0]: <https://github.com/twigkit/worldfactbook-dataset>

------
ggordan
Have you tried looking at the World Data Bank?

<http://databank.worldbank.org/data/home.aspx>

